# Roof Racks?



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Folks, spent some time looking for roof racks for the 2017 Gen 2 Cruze. Even called Chevy dealer parts, they have none either. It seems rails must be installed first before any racks can be mounted? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

They are most likely not avail at most places since the new design is "too new" but check this out:Roof Racks & Cargo Carriers - Huge Selection & FREE SHIPPING!.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

One of the things I looked for when I test drove the gen 2 Cruze last year was roof rack "mounting points". There aren't any. Based on this I doubt GM will ever release roof racks for the gen 2 Cruze. You'll have to go aftermarket.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Folks, thanks much. I guess I have a "naked roof"? no hard points or gutters. There are ones out there that use clips that attach to the top of the door frame but still can't find one for gen 2 Cruze. Thanks much.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you're going to need a generic rack that uses clamps to hold to the roof. The Gen 1 uses this method - it just has guide points for the correct positioning.


----------



## Skywagon (Nov 11, 2016)

Folks, thanks for the help. Generic it appears it will be.


----------



## Mikeselky85 (Nov 6, 2016)

Thule and Yakima had listings for the 4 door. I'm still waiting for the listing in the 5 door hatchback. I actually wanted to put one on as soon as I bought the hatchback, but no listings as of yet


----------

